# Is it worth paying a premium for a better known detailer?



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I technically have the money to pay the £500+ needed for a "pro" detailer but some of the work I have seen of lesser known detailers are seemingly just as good.

What would you do?

Also is being an "Auto finesse" approved detailer or being member of the professional valeters and detailers association mean anything?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I would pick someone from the list in the 'studio' if they were near enough


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Auto Finesse approved LOL.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

you get what u pay for in most walks of life and are paying for that expertise.

I'd go visit a few and see their work. anyone who's a genuine detailer will appreciate this. and be proud of their work.

£500 will get you a stage 2/3 polish but a ceramic wax may add another £100 on top. suppose the question is whnen do u stop!?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Im friends with a well respected pro detailer - tim bomford of envy car care, ive taken several cars to him that we have detailed together (same plan eventually with my clio), he's not "AF approved" - largely because, like me, he doesn't fall for rebranded product marketing bs or post umpteen pics of car on air ride on social media.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Go for someone who comes highly recommended. The internet is amazing for inflating the egos of 'detailers' AKA valeters or car washers. Many people set up a business from a van washing cars and think they are a detailer. But they have no 'Attention to Detail'. I remember looking at the website of one person who seemed to be a self proclaimed miracle and had the most amazing ego tripping website. Some of the pictures posted didn't show the best attention to detail, I distinctly remember one vehicle he had 'detailed'. Amongst the hundreds of pictures of swirls and taped off panels, there was a picture of the finished wheel on a 996 Porsche. The centre of the brake disc was rusty, when I detail I always repaint the disc centres if they look a bit crap. This lack of 'Attention to Detail' spoiled the whole car. Too many detailers spend too much time trying to get the paintwork as flawless as possible, (There will always be some blemishes which you will not be able to remove), whilst missing the attention to detail. By that I mean the wheel centres, wheel nuts, inside of heater vents etc etc.
My point is, anyone can state they are the best, and charge an absolute fortune, making the customer think that they must be fantastic judging by the prices charged. Hence it is always best to go from recommendation and find someone who has a lot of experience. To be a very good detailer takes years to hone your skills. I've been at it for over 35 years, and still learn new things.
Auto Finesse stuff is OK, but in my opinion it is on a par with the likes of Autoglym. Autoglym is however more economical to use. But Auto Finesse have a fantastic marketing strategy.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

You get what you pay for, plain & simple!

How people can quote via an email, without actually seeing a car is beyond me.

Word of mouth & actually see cars detailed/speaking to previous customers is what I would be doing.


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

ridders66 said:


> Go for someone who comes highly recommended. The internet is amazing for inflating the egos of 'detailers' AKA valeters or car washers. Many people set up a business from a van washing cars and think they are a detailer. But they have no 'Attention to Detail'. I remember looking at the website of one person who seemed to be a self proclaimed miracle and had the most amazing ego tripping website. Some of the pictures posted didn't show the best attention to detail, I distinctly remember one vehicle he had 'detailed'. Amongst the hundreds of pictures of swirls and taped off panels, there was a picture of the finished wheel on a 996 Porsche. The centre of the brake disc was rusty, when I detail I always repaint the disc centres if they look a bit crap. This lack of 'Attention to Detail' spoiled the whole car. Too many detailers spend too much time trying to get the paintwork as flawless as possible, (There will always be some blemishes which you will not be able to remove), whilst missing the attention to detail. By that I mean the wheel centres, wheel nuts, inside of heater vents etc etc.
> My point is, anyone can state they are the best, and charge an absolute fortune, making the customer think that they must be fantastic judging by the prices charged. Hence it is always best to go from recommendation and find someone who has a lot of experience. To be a very good detailer takes years to hone your skills. I've been at it for over 35 years, and still learn new things.


This. See alot of this on Instagram I'm no expert but this 'separates the best from the rest.'

If I was going to spend that sort of money I'd be looking at a good portfolio, and also mentioned above 'genuine' recommendations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

ridders66 said:


> Go for someone who comes highly recommended. The internet is amazing for inflating the egos of 'detailers' AKA valeters or car washers. Many people set up a business from a van washing cars and think they are a detailer. But they have no 'Attention to Detail'. I remember looking at the website of one person who seemed to be a self proclaimed miracle and had the most amazing ego tripping website. Some of the pictures posted didn't show the best attention to detail, I distinctly remember one vehicle he had 'detailed'. Amongst the hundreds of pictures of swirls and taped off panels, there was a picture of the finished wheel on a 996 Porsche. The centre of the brake disc was rusty, when I detail I always repaint the disc centres if they look a bit crap. This lack of 'Attention to Detail' spoiled the whole car. Too many detailers spend too much time trying to get the paintwork as flawless as possible, (There will always be some blemishes which you will not be able to remove), whilst missing the attention to detail. By that I mean the wheel centres, wheel nuts, inside of heater vents etc etc.
> My point is, anyone can state they are the best, and charge an absolute fortune, making the customer think that they must be fantastic judging by the prices charged. Hence it is always best to go from recommendation and find someone who has a lot of experience. To be a very good detailer takes years to hone your skills. I've been at it for over 35 years, and still learn new things.


Hit the nail on the head :thumb::thumb:

I'm 27 yrs detailing & still learning :lol::lol:

While I don't claim to be the best detailer in the world, I know all work I carry out is to the best of my ability and I'm super picky.

Attention to detail is what makes a detailer vs a car valeter.

Seen a friends car that had been detailed by a so called pro (I'm to expensive & take to long) even with mates rates 

Guess who ended up correcting his work, me. He had an amazing website & lots of fantastic feedback, not naming and shaming. For what he paid it was shocking.

Tar spots still on the car & fine swirls that I could cut very easily. Exhausts & wheels just washed, no decon etc..

I think he went for a 2 stage enhancement :lol::lol: needless to say he never strays again.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Rappy said:


> Hit the nail on the head :thumb::thumb:
> 
> I'm 27 yrs detailing & still learning :lol::lol:
> 
> ...


A friend of my best mate wanted me to detail his BMW last year. I don't do any jobs out of work,(My weekends are too precious and I am fortune that I've no need to earn any extra cash) so I declined. He went to a local detailer and paid £750. I didn't like to say anything but it wasn't the best at all. I wouldn't have paid the bill. But some peoples perceptions of a quality job are much lower than others.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I “mentor” a fellow in Scotland and he is very good at what he does. The problem I have with him is that his cleaning and polishing work is top notch, first rate. Problem is, he is too cheap for how good he is and this has an alternative effect for people looking for work. He lacks the confidence in his own abilities, though he shouldn’t. It’s only a side job for him, but he has the foundations and the refinements plus the work ethic.

If someone is too cheap, they get unfairly lumped in with the wrong valet crowd. Then you get the others who are overly confident and don’t have the basics. It winds me up no end when you see people charging for their services who have no idea how they should charge for a job or how to do things that are really pretty basic. 

Ask them questions they should know the answers to.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> I "mentor" a fellow in Scotland and he is very good at what he does. The problem I have with him is that his cleaning and polishing work is top notch, first rate. Problem is, he is too cheap for how good he is and this has an alternative effect for people looking for work. He lacks the confidence in his own abilities, though he shouldn't. It's only a side job for him, but he has the foundations and the refinements plus the work ethic.
> 
> If someone is too cheap, they get unfairly lumped in with the wrong valet crowd. Then you get the others who are overly confident and don't have the basics. It winds me up no end when you see people charging for their services who have no idea how they should charge for a job or how to do things that are really pretty basic.
> 
> Ask them questions they should know the answers to.


It is a difficult one. If you are a very good detailer, and charge many hundreds of pounds for a top notch job, meaning that the vast majority of your cars are high end motors, then you cannot detail a Nissan Micra the day after detailing a Porsche 911. It simply devalues your job. If you are going to stick to detailing, leave the Micras for the valeter down the road.
I remember when I worked for a supercar dealer, I detailed two Porsche 959s, one after the other, one for stock and one for the customer who owned it. My boss charged him £2,500, and that was around 2010. The customer was a regular too, and the bosses daughters godfather. I have no idea what he would have charged had he not been a friend? I did spend a week and a half on it but that was some serious profit. I also did a Ferrari 250swb, rectified all the paintwork flaws on the original colour, meaning he cancelled the full respray which was planned. He added another, wait for it...£130,000 to the asking price, because it was original paintwork, and it came up so fantastic, two and a half weeks work. He sold it immediately. 
I didn't get a bonus.....:wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not wishing to blow my trumpet but I’ve learnt a lot from here and I’m more than happy with my own standards. Could save yourself a packet. Joe blogs of this world will use a pro detailer if they’re not willing to take on such a task, lead busy lives etc.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

ridders66 said:


> It is a difficult one. If you are a very good detailer, and charge many hundreds of pounds for a top notch job, meaning that the vast majority of your cars are high end motors, then you cannot detail a Nissan Micra the day after detailing a Porsche 911. It simply devalues your job. If you are going to stick to detailing, leave the Micras for the valeter down the road.
> I remember when I worked for a supercar dealer, I detailed two Porsche 959s, one after the other, one for stock and one for the customer who owned it. My boss charged him £2,500, and that was around 2010. The customer was a regular too, and the bosses daughters godfather. I have no idea what he would have charged had he not been a friend? I did spend a week and a half on it but that was some serious profit. I also did a Ferrari 250swb, rectified all the paintwork flaws on the original colour, meaning he cancelled the full respray which was planned. He added another, wait for it...£130,000 to the asking price, because it was original paintwork, and it came up so fantastic, two and a half weeks work. He sold it immediately.
> I didn't get a bonus.....:wall:


It is difficult and where he is on the north east coast of Scotland, it isn't a particularly lucrative market, even if he went for the high end. That means he has to do what comes his way if he wants to make some money.

He also asks me questions about other operations in his area, wondering how someone can do a 3 step and ceramic coat for £100. I just tell him not to worry, those people will probably end up coming to him when bobajob messes it up.

My local friend who runs his own detailing unit is also too cheap and helpful, which I tell him constantly, but he does get plenty of exotica through along with more regular fare. Given his standards and hours (and now the lockdown) it's demoralising to see him struggle when he should realistically be much better off.


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

I appreciate your responses guys but it doesn't particularly help me make a decision!!

I'd love to do the work myself but just wouldn't want to risk it on a newish motor- plus I believe it need to be done inside and I haven't got access to a unit. I just haven't got the skills to do it at this stage.

I really don't know what to do- yes the £500 has 'that' flashy website but I'm followed him years and he truly appears to have that eye for detail.

The other detailer is much more of a budget option, hasn't got his own unit- just appears to be a garage but been detailing since 2007 and his pictures show great results.

Just don't know!!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

But only you can make the decision, whatever advice forum members give ultimately it is your car and your money. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

sat1983 said:


> I technically have the money to pay the £500+ needed for a "pro" detailer but some of the work I have seen of lesser known detailers are seemingly just as good.
> 
> What would you do?
> 
> Also is being an "Auto finesse" approved detailer or being member of the professional valeters and detailers association mean anything?


I would speak to the detailers and see what one I got on with the best.

Which for me, would probably be the least flashy one, without all the stupid SM that I hate and flash pictures taken from certain angles to make it look better.

Anything to do with AF would personally put me off right away, so they would be gone.

Detailers Association means nothing to me either.

Back when I was washing cars quite a lot.. sorry "part time amateur detailing" I would happily show up and run rings around the huge amount of local "professionals" around my way...

Speak to the human doing the work, have a proper chat and see what options they give, they should want to see the vehicle and work through your expectations and what you would like rather than trying to push a service and the next "huge amazing last forever mega product" on you..

oh and anyone that calls their garage or work space their "detailing studio" would be off my list too, and probably get a kick to their nuts for being so f***g pretentious... maybe I'm just hangry this morning.. I'm off to my "gastronomic studio" to get some cereal..

:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

sat1983 said:


> I appreciate your responses guys but it doesn't particularly help me make a decision!!
> 
> I'd love to do the work myself but just wouldn't want to risk it on a newish motor- plus I believe it need to be done inside and I haven't got access to a unit. I just haven't got the skills to do it at this stage.
> 
> ...


With respect, the answers to a hypothetical question are in the thread. Yes a cheaper guy can do just as good a job as mentioned in replies. But no one can advise you to go with either of your local guys because we have no knowledge of who or even where they are. Ultimately you will have to take the plunge whether it be with an unknown local guy or.... Consider travelling to someone with a trusted reputation?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If it was me and i wanted it done by a professional, like suds mentioned above, i'd travel to a trusted professional, someone whose work is verifiable.
There are three local to me but i've never been able to find any evidence of their work.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

sat1983 said:


> I appreciate your responses guys but it doesn't particularly help me make a decision!!
> 
> I'd love to do the work myself but just wouldn't want to risk it on a newish motor- plus I believe it need to be done inside and I haven't got access to a unit. I just haven't got the skills to do it at this stage.
> 
> ...


Where abouts are you based? Maybe someone knows a good option that is decently close to you.

Did you used to be on Talk Audio years ago?


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

roscopervis said:


> Where abouts are you based? Maybe someone knows a good option that is decently close to you.
> 
> Did you used to be on Talk Audio years ago?


I'm in Leeds and no!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

sat1983 said:


> I'm in Leeds and no!


Go over and see Matt @stangalang

He is member on here and runs Obsidian Detailing over in Huddersfield

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Anyone associated with an association of valeters and detailers would get a wide berth from me, as would anyone associated with auto finesse. Pop and see a few local guys and see who can build a rapport instantly with a potential client, failing that pop along to a "how to" day somewhere and save yourself a fortune.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

J306TD said:


> Go over and see Matt @stangalang
> 
> He is member on here and runs Obsidian Detailing over in Huddersfield
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


And sorted.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

J306TD said:


> Go over and see Matt @stangalang
> 
> He is member on here and runs Obsidian Detailing over in Huddersfield
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Another vote for Matt, he does incredible work


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

J306TD said:


> Go over and see Matt @stangalang
> 
> He is member on here and runs Obsidian Detailing over in Huddersfield
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Consider the thread outcome sorted:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has mentioned me, and for alerting me to the thread 

To the OP, i am guessing given you asked the question you deep down feel you either dont really have the time, or wont quite get the desired results? 
I dont want to push my business on here as i am no longer a sponsor here, and respect the rules. But feel free to message me on here or through my socials and i will happily help, and give you some others closer to try just in case. If i can help i will

Matt


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

J306TD said:


> Go over and see Matt @stangalang
> 
> He is member on here and runs Obsidian Detailing over in Huddersfield
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Have a look at some of Matts posts. You won't need to look any further.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a look at ‘White Details’ in YouTube/Instagram/Facebook. You will not look back

His work is outstanding in my eyes. There is no BS with him. He tells the honest truth about the car he is working on and the work that he is carrying out on the car. The results he achieves are amazing. Although I don’t expect you will get much from him for £500. You get what you pay for at the end of the day.

If I had the spare money. I would be taking my car to him for sure.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Zetec-al said:


> Have a look at 'White Details' in YouTube/Instagram/Facebook. You will not look back
> 
> His work is outstanding in my eyes. There is no BS with him. He tells the honest truth about the car he is working on and the work that he is carrying out on the car. The results he achieves are amazing. Although I don't expect you will get much from him for £500. You get what you pay for at the end of the day.
> 
> If I had the spare money. I would be taking my car to him for sure.


You would maybe just cover the video editing :lol::lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

The Cueball said:


> I would speak to the detailers and see what one I got on with the best.
> 
> Which for me, would probably be the least flashy one, without all the stupid SM that I hate and flash pictures taken from certain angles to make it look better.
> 
> ...


'Detailing Studio"!!!!:lol: This always gets me! It's a bloody workshop!


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Or into the "Surgery"


----------

